# ¿Es verdad que la TDT va a cambiar para el año que viene o el siguiente?



## Quyque82 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola. Para todos los residentes en España, reciente mente llegó a uno de mis oídos que los actuales aparatitos receptores de TDT que tanto tiempo se habló ahora van a quedar obsoletos por el nuevo formato de televisión que está al caer... (no me acuerdo ahora bien).

El caso es que primero nos vendieron los aparatos de TDT simples, después estos no eran adecuados para recibir los canales de pago y nos vendieron los nuevos TDT's y ahora en cosa de 2 años tendremos que tirar nuestros aparatos e ir a la compra de lo que va a venir... 

Quién tiene noticias sobre este rumor? ¿Podremos hacernos nosotros mismos un tdt, con condensadores resistencias y diodos?


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 17, 2010)

Si eso es cierto, rodarán cabezas, aunque sea con el cable de mi PVR de 35 € + 9 del mando que quemé


----------



## unleased! (Sep 18, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> Hola. Para todos los residentes en España, reciente mente llegó a uno de mis oídos que los actuales aparatitos receptores de TDT que tanto tiempo se habló ahora van a quedar obsoletos por el nuevo formato de televisión que está al caer... (no me acuerdo ahora bien)


 TDT de alta definición o TDT HD


> El caso es que primero nos vendieron los aparatos de TDT simples,  después estos no eran adecuados para recibir los canales de pago y nos  vendieron los nuevos TDT's y ahora en cosa de 2 años tendremos que tirar  nuestros aparatos e ir a la compra de lo que va a venir...


Los TDT's que van por euroconector y las primeras teles de plasma hay que cambiarlos (bueno, en la tele de plasma puedes conectar un sintonizador)

Las televisiones de menos de año y medio no hace falta ya que ya vienen con el sintonizador de TDT en alta definición incorporado


> Quién tiene noticias sobre este rumor? ¿Podremos hacernos nosotros mismos un tdt, con condensadores resistencias y diodos?


El rumor apareció cuando empezaron a vender TDT's de forma masiva (es decir justo antes del apagón analógico)

Es mucho mejor en portugal, si, solo tienen emitiendo en digital 5 canales (de momento, van a ampliar dentro de poco), pero de esos cinco uno de ellos emite ya desde el principio en alta definición y eso que la red portuguesa comparado con la española es pesima...

Que tenemos en españa? 40 canales que 30 de ellos no valen para nada y solo la cadena mas importante, televisión española (TVE) no tiene pensado emitir en alta definición hasta dentro de un año almenos (por el 2012)


Haaa, y no te lo pierdas vecino!!!! que dentro de poco vas a tener que arrancar la antena del tejado y tirar a la basura ese amplificador que se puso en la comunidad de vecinos, si ese que costó mas de 600 euros...

Tiene pensado industria eliminar todo el sistema de repetidores y poner la TDT por satelite y ya se sabe: antena parabolica, cable nuevo, cambiar sintonizadores, tomas... todo a la mie*da

Todo esto porque como son tan listos al hacer el apagón pues como que casi una sexta parte de españa quedó con mala cobertura y con satelite se cubre al 100% todo el territorio

Vamos a ver como acaba todo esto...


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 18, 2010)

No quiero soltar tacos ni injurias al señor ministro de industria, ni un pavo más. En mi pueblo la TDT me ha salido gratis (el TV que cambié del salón, un TDT que me regalaron y la instalación vale), pero en el otro, mi abuela ha pagado 200 € más un TV nuevo, o sea que...  Yo paso de HD TDT, si todavía sigo grabando en VHS (soy un nostágico) y dicho grabador tiene hasta un PVR para poder programar, eso sí por scart. Mira, mis padres pasaban hasta de cambiar las televisiones, pero las 3 que había las cambiaron, buscaron HDMI, TDT de alta definición y HD ready, y para qué, si en su habitación no se ve ni bién la señal y ni siquiera tenemos lector de blu-ray. P*tos sacacuartos (hala, lo dije, ya me he quedado a gusto)


----------



## Electronec (Sep 18, 2010)

Yo he oido que todo esto a sido para recaudar y experimentar el siguiente paso.
Lo que está claro que todo esto a sido un timo a gritos.
Si yo tenia mis TV´s antiguos que se veian perfectamente,
¿Por qué tengo que invertir en algo de lo que no quiero mejorar?

Otra de tantas estrategias pésimas del pésimo gobierno.

Saludos.


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola gracias a todos por responder...  parece que no son sólo rumores... ummm dentro de poco hay huelga general aquí en España... ummmm no se quiere informar a la población de que habrá que cambiar todos los tdts y las antenas... ummmm ¿Cuánta gente va a ir a la huelga general? ¿Cuántas cosas más está ocultando este gobierno?... ummm (¿los ovnis...?)


----------

